# الخلايا الشمسية Solar Technology التي تعمل في الليل



## tasnym (12 يناير 2008)

قفزة غير مسبوقة لتطوير مصدر للطّاقة المتجدّدة - الباحثون يطوّرون تكنولوجيا الخلايا الشمسية Solar Technology التي تعمل في الليل 
ا


الصورة: شكل الخلايا الشمسيّة المتطوّرة التي يتم لصقها أو ختمها ( أو طباعتها )علي أسطح من البلاستيك{ مختبر إداهو الوطني Idaho National Laboratory }






قامت في الرابع من يناير 2008 إدارة مختبر إداهو الوطني IdahoIdaho National Laboratory - INL بالولايات المتّحدة الأمريكيّة، بالإعلان عن نتيجة الأبحاث التي قامت بها بالتعاون مع شركاء من مؤسّسة ميكروكونتينيوم Microcontinuum Inc. - Cambridge, MA، ومع باتريك بينهيرو Patrick Pinhero من جامعة ميسوري University of Missouri، ولقد جاءت نتائج تلك الأبحاث واعدة ومبشّرة بالخير وذلك بتطوير تكنولوجيا لخلايا شمسيّة رخيصة الثمن والتي يمكن طباعتها علي أسطح مواد مرنة Flexible Materials ( أنظر الصورة )، وتستطيع تلك الخلايا الشمسيّة الجديدة إمتصاص الطّاقة حتّي بعد غروب الشمس . 









الصورة : التكنولوجيا الجديدة عن طريق القيام بختم ( طباعة ) لوالب رباعية الأضلاع صغيرة tiny square spirals، أو ما يشبه الأرايل المنمنمة Nanoantennas ( نانو أنتينّـا )، وهي من مواد معدنيّة جيّدة التوصيل، ويتم ختمها علي أسطح من البلاستيك

ويتم إستخدام تكنولوجيا جديدة في تلك الخلايا، عن طريق القيام بختم ( طباعة ) لوالب رباعية الأضلاع صغيرة Tiny Square Spirals ( كما يظهر في الشكل الثاني )، أو ما يشبه الأرايل المنمنمة Nanoantennas ( نانو أنتينّـا )، وهي من مواد معدنيّة جيّدة التوصيل، ويتم ختمها علي أسطح من البلاستيك. ويُقَدّر فريق العمل أنّ هذه الخلايا تستطيع إمتصاص ما يقارب 80 % من الطّاقة المحيطة بها بالمقارنة مع الخلايا الشمسيّة المتوفّرة بالأسواق حالياً والتي لا تستطيع الإستفادة من الطاقة المُمْتَصّة بأكثر من 20 % فقط منها Conversion Rate. كما وأن خلايا النانو الجديدة ( أو ما يطلق عليها رقائق أو قشور النانو Nano Flakes ) تزداد بها معدّلات تحويل الطّاقة المُمْتَصّة إلي طاقة مُسْتَفادة Conversion Rate إلي 30 % .

ويبلغ سمك اللوالب المعدنيّة هذه حوالي 4 % من سمك شعرة الإنسان. وتستطيع تلك الخلايا النانو أنتينّـا Nanoantennas من إمتصاص طاقة الضوء الغير مرئي والذي لاتراه العيون( الأشعّة تحت الحمراء Infrared ) بالإضافة إلي الضوء المرئي. وذلك حتّي يمكن الإستفادة ممّـا تبعثه لنا الشمس من كميّات هائلة من طاقة الأشعّة تحت الحمراء. والمعروف أنّ هذه الأشعّة يتم إمتصاص جزء منها خلال النهار بواسطة القشرة الأرضيّة، ثم يتم إعادة إشعاعها مرّة أخري بعد غروب الشمس . وهكذا تري عزيزي القارئ، أن هذه الخلايا الجديدة تمتص الطّاقة من ضوء الشمس بالنهار، وتمتص الحرارة التي يُشِعٌها سطح الأرض أيضاً في الليل .




http://www.inl.gov/featurestories/2007-12-17.shtml


----------



## tasnym (12 يناير 2008)

http://www.inl.gov/featurestories/i/p-5764-17.jpg


----------



## عصام نورالدين (18 يناير 2008)

*هل هذه التقنية مثل المذكورة سابقاً ؟؟*

لقد كتب الزميل الرازم مايلي :


تخمينكم صحيح سوف نحتاج لانابيب نانوية يعني نانو تكنولوجي حيث يتراوح طول هذه الانابيب بين 100 و 1000 بشكل عشوائي في قطر 1 - 50 نانو متر من الكربون مثل التي فالصور هذه

سوف تعمل شريحه من هذه الانابيب على التقاط موجات الضوء كلها وتحويلها لتيار كهربائي يمكن استخدامه مباشرة بدون وساطة كيميائية تضيع فيها الطاقة 

يعني من الممكن صنع بطارية متعددة الطبقات بسمك صفحة كتاب او صفحتين لتكون بطارية هاتف ممتازة فتخيلوا هذه المادة تغطي المباني او مناطق خالية من الارض لتقوم بالعمل ليل نهار مطر او ضباب لانها تلتقط الموجات مباشرة 

التكنلوجيا متوفرة للصناعة بكميات وما نحتاجه فقط صفيحة نحاس لقل التيار الكهربائي من الانتينات النانوية الى اسلاك الطاقة

فهل هذه التقنية هي نفسها .؟؟
أرجو ممن يعرف الإيضاح ..................


----------

